# Any difference in lockring tools?



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I am going to be using the Shimano Center Lock to 6 bolt adapters on my bike and am wondering if the Park tool FR-5( http://www.rei.com/product/612812 ) is any different than the recommended(by Shimano) TL-LR15 or TL-LR10. The shimano tools cost about $20 more than the park tool. I also notice the TL-LR15 has a center post in it that the others do not, any reason for this? Thanks

http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222357888/281/Shimano-TL-LR15-Lockring.html
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=18581-Shimano+Tl+lr10+Lock+Ring+Tool


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I got the Park tool fr-5, hope it works!


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

The center post just helps keep the tool and lock ring from getting crossthreaded. It's the right tool, just be careful when starting the threads and you'll be fine.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

ok thanks for the tip!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

These were originally made for removing the lockring from a cassette and I have seen some that are not quite deep enough to get to the lockring onto or off of a centerlock hub.


----------

